# How to introduce



## itsmeeee (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a seven week old silkie cockerel and I want to introduce him to my 12 week old pullets yet there brutally attacking him. He fights back but there all gang up on him. I know it takes time but he's been in a make-shift fence and there perfectly fine. Am I doing it wrong or is there too much of an age difference.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

try putting him in the roost with them at night. really rhe best thing is to let him be. just like the boys in high school, the ladies will beat up on him. I would things progress unless they are harming him. He will find his manly side and handle those fights his own way


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try putting a girl in with him. The age difference is large enough that it could cause quite a few problems until he's got a buddy of some sort. 

Wait, how do you know he's a cockeral at seven weeks? And the others are pullets? Silkies are not that easily sexed.


----------



## itsmeeee (Jul 29, 2014)

The person I got him from only sold cockerels.


----------



## itsmeeee (Jul 29, 2014)

( I got him at a tractor supplies sale )


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That bird is much too young to be sexed yet. Not saying its not but I raised Silkies, most of the time sexing doesn't happen until at least six months of age. 

Give the newbie a friend and keep them together for a while, then try releasing the two with the others.


----------



## itsmeeee (Jul 29, 2014)

Should the other be one of the other silkies I got?


----------



## itsmeeee (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh I forgot to mention it's only a couple that dislike him. And I have a picture of him so I'll let you decide if he is a he or she


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like I said, too young. It appears to be a non bearded, if you begin to see large wattles then you can be pretty certain its a male. 

You could also put him in with those that are not attacking and pull the ones out that are starting it. Then when they are settled and comfortable put the others back.


----------



## itsmeeee (Jul 29, 2014)

He has wattles I'll get a better pic tomorrow : D anyway I have him with four hens from your earlier advise and there all roosting together. Thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They all have wattles. You can't see them but even that girl in my avatar has wattles, just very small ones. Non bearded Silkies have larger wattles than bearded ones do. The non bearded will have substantially larger wattles in the males compared to the females.


----------



## itsmeeee (Jul 29, 2014)

So I'll take a picture of the girl I own her wattle compared to his.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If its not the same age and even then its no guarantee see they all mature at different rates.


----------



## itsmeeee (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll get a pic...


----------

